# Logan cannot get enough to eat..



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am getting so frustrated with Logan. He is fed two times a day about 3/4 cup of kibble. He gets a few treats a day and usually some carrots. When I put his bowl down he eats it so fast and swallows it whole. He is done in 20 seconds and starts trying to get to his sisters bowls. He actually sticks his head in Laila's crate to eat out of her bowl. 

WHY is he so hungry??? What can I put into his bowl to fill him up and make him eat slower??

Any ideas?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
I have the same problem with Scudder.
I am thinking about getting these for my boys. Bella can't eat any slowers...

I also add freeze dried veggies to their diet. I think this makes them feel a little bit fuller....

UPDATE. I just order the bowls in small. My boys really need to slow down!

Amazon.com: Brake-Fast Dog Food Bowls - Medium Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Same thing here when Ache was eating kibble. So I used one of those toys that she needed to move around so the kibbles fell down slowly. It helped a lot. Check the pic.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My problem is that I have to do it in his dinner bowl as I have the three girls and I don't want then going after thei ball as well. Linda, let me know how the bowl works with Scudder. Are you making the veggies or are they just frozen in a bag?


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

I find some dogs in multiple dog households will eat as fast as they can because they are afraid one of the other dogs will get their food if they don't. They also think if they hurry they can eat someone else's food also. (not so dumb, huh?) 
Try placing his bowl in his crate and closing him in. Perhaps he'll relax about it.
Phyllis


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He does not have a crate in the kitchen. Only the little one does. Maybe I can feed him in the dining room.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack inhales his food, too. I have always fed him in his crate away from the evil snarky Nessie who doesn't like to have beasties bother her while she leisurely chews dinner.

Maybe it is a leftover from puppyhood. Jack was from a big litter of six. If he didn't eat fast, no din-din for him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> My problem is that I have to do it in his dinner bowl as I have the three girls and I don't want then going after thei ball as well. Linda, let me know how the bowl works with Scudder. Are you making the veggies or are they just frozen in a bag?


I will let you know. I'm sure it will slow Scudder down. He races to eat his food because he then goes after Bella's!

I buy Dr Harvey's Veg to Bowl. It's a mix of sweet and regular potatoes, carrots, broccoli, beets etc. All you do is add hot water for 10 min.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just read you can put a large rock in the center of his bowl. Get a rock that is too large for his mouth. He will have to slow down to eat around the rock. I will try this with Scuds & Fred tomorrow!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurie, What I do when I have a dog that is overly hungry like that I would feed him about half a can of green beans with it. The green beans will help him feel fuller with out having to worry about putting weight on.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> I just read you can put a large rock in the center of his bowl. Get a rock that is too large for his mouth. He will have to slow down to eat around the rock. I will try this with Scuds & Fred tomorrow!


There's also bowls that you can buy that have a built-in inset in the center to prevent eating too fast, I just saw one at the petstore the other day...


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, Laurie, I wish I had your problem at the moment. Eli seems to survive on air and love. Guess it's a matter of be careful what you wish for though I think I'd prefer a good eater to a picky eater.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie--
I had this problem with my boys. Vinnie has an empty bottom pit for a tummy (he thinks) and Quincy takes his time and sorts his kibble by shapes and colors (who knew?) 

Anyway--Quincy was starting to act hungry all the time like he was not being satisfied. I added the green beans and that has helped allot. I thought maybe it was due to age also.....like maybe as he got older,his appetite increased.....???.....another suggestion would be to contact Marj if the green beans/rock doesn't work. She works in a holisitic pet food store and knows allot about protein content/needs/them feeling full without putting on lots of weight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
If you contact Marj, please let me know what she suggests. Probably not a high protein food......maybe fromms or something.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds good guys. I will try the RoCk & veggies first. I assume brocoll s ok too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, my guys love asparagus, zucchini and broccoli


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh and the Dr Harvey's has green beans in it too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just want to add that more veggies actually makes my hungry boy Cash more hungry. In fact ravenous. He is probably a case in and of himself. But if veggies make Logan hungrier...try adding some extra lean protein. At only 30 to 40 calories and ounce.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Missy------I should of also included you in someone to get suggestions from. :doh:

I know you have did lots of things and tried lots of things and know allot about this. I'm sorry! Guess I had a brain fart! :doh:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Just want to add that more veggies actually makes my hungry boy Cash more hungry. In fact ravenous. He is probably a case in and of himself. But if veggies make Logan hungrier...try adding some extra lean protein. At only 30 to 40 calories and ounce.


Oh yes, I add protein as well. Karen gave me a great little chicken crock pot recipe. It's basically just chicken, water and low sodium chicken broth. The last 10 minutes of cooking, I add the freeze dried veggies. The pups get a spoonful with their meals. They love this recipe!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to have to try adding the veggies to McGee's food and see if that helps. He inhales his food so I'm anxious to hear how the bowl works, Linda. I feed McGee on the floor and Abby on the window seat so he can't get her food! Yes, my little boy has just started jumping up on furniture for a few weeks now. He made it to the window seat a couple of weeks ago but hasn't done it again, thank goodness! Don't know where we'd feed Abby if he starts!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I''ll keep you guys posted on the bowls. They should arrive on Wed.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

When I was switching Djangos food once he couldn't eat enough kibble. Poor guy was always hungry. When I decided to really look close at the ingredients i noticed potatoes were the first and protein was #3. As soon as i switched him to a protein as the primary source things changed and he wasn't starving all the time. It could be an ingredient or the order of ingredients in his food that's not allowing him to get the right amount of nutrition and he's always looking for food.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter's dogs are Dachshunds and they eat like it's their last meal. We use the bowls Karen is getting and it works great for them. They still eat faster than Kodi and Shelby, but it has slowed them down a lot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is good to know. I did give him broccoli with his dinner last night and it did slow him down, and he slept late too!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> Oh, Laurie, I wish I had your problem at the moment. *Eli seems to survive on air and love*. Guess it's a matter of be careful what you wish for though I think I'd prefer a good eater to a picky eater.


I'm with you on this one :biggrin1:. Last 24 hours my Fedja hasn't eaten anything at all. I have made myself sick worry about this in the past, but I have learned that's just Fedja being Fedja . I do my best, I even switch foods (I know, a big no with fussy eaters), but if he doesn't want to eat...so now I just let him be hungry if he wants to (there's always food available to him).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say hat I do NOT have any non eaters in my house - thankfully!
Instead of a rock I put a tiny glass bowl upside-down in his bowl and it really slowed him down!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great slowing down idea. I may try that with my boys.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Laurief said:


> I am getting so frustrated with Logan. He is fed two times a day about 3/4 cup of kibble. He gets a few treats a day and usually some carrots. When I put his bowl down he eats it so fast and swallows it whole. He is done in 20 seconds and starts trying to get to his sisters bowls. He actually sticks his head in Laila's crate to eat out of her bowl.
> 
> WHY is he so hungry??? What can I put into his bowl to fill him up and make him eat slower??
> 
> Any ideas?


i bought a special dog food bowl like these ones to make oreo eat slower.

mine is hand made our of ceramic.

Amazon.com: Brake-Fast Dog Food Bowls - Medium Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I got the Brake fast bowls from Amazon. It made them both eat slower. I would say 6x's slower! They work!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool! The glass bowl is working so far. If not I will be ordering the special bowl


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

narci said:


> i bought a special dog food bowl like these ones to make oreo eat slower.
> 
> mine is hand made our of ceramic.
> 
> Ok, I need to know where you got the ceramic one. (as if I need anything else for the boys)


----------

